
SoftBank set to sell UK’s Arm Holdings to Nvidia for $40bn - monkeydust
https://on.ft.com/2Zyn7HE
======
monkeydust
Finally confirmed. Let the sparks fly...one of the better pieces I have read
recently:

[https://tech.newstatesman.com/business/hermann-hauser-
nvidia...](https://tech.newstatesman.com/business/hermann-hauser-nvidia-
destroy-arm)

------
quattrofan
Disaster really, and our Tory nutter govt has screwed us so completely with
Brexit I can't imagine they would do the right thing here and block this.

